# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] العمارة الإسلامية في مصر منذ عصر محمد علي وصولاً للقرن العشرين

## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أخواني و أخواتي الأعزاء و بهذه الحلقة نكون قد وصلنا لآخر حلقة في 

موسوعة العمارة الإسلامية في مصر عبر العصور 

ها نحن وصلنا إلي العمارة الإسلامية في مصر منذ عصر محمد علي وصولاً للقرن العشرين
كان هدفي من تلك الموسوعة هو شرح مبسط و ميسر لتطور فن العمارة الإسلامية في مصر مروراً
بالعصور المتلاحقة و الأزمنة المختلفة ذات الطرز المتنوعة كي تكون سلسة في إستيعابها
و أتمني أن أكون قد وفقت في ما رميت إليه ...و الآن أترككم و آخر حلقة في موسوعتنا

*العمارة الإسلامية في مصر منذ عصر محمد علي وصولاً للقرن العشرين*

استمر تأثير العمارة التركية علي أساليب العمارة في عصر محمد علي و أتباعه كما ظهر تأثير طراز 
"الروكوكو" في كثير من المباني التي ظهرت في ذلك العصر و هو طراز معماري ظهر في أوروبا في القرن السابع عشر.

1- مسجد حسن باشا طاهر 1224 هجرية = 1809م

يقع هذا المسجد ببركة الفيل، أنشأه سنة 1224 هجرية = 1809م حسن باشا طاهر وأخوه عابدين بك طاهر كانا من الشخصيات البارزة فى عصر محمد على الكبير. 



والواجهة تشتمل على المدخل والسبيل والكتاب الذى يعلوه، ثم المنارة التى تقوم بالطرف الشرقى منها، وإلى يمين المدخل تقوم القبة وهى منفصلة عن المسجد، ويحلى سطحها خطوط بارزة، وترتكز على قاعدة مدرجة الأركان، ووجهتها السفلية تحليها زخارف وجفوت ومقرنصات مدقوقة فى الحجر، وعلى يسار الداخل باب يؤدى إلى داخلها وإلى يمينه باب يؤدى إلى المسجد، كتب عليه تاريخ الفراغ من إنشاء المسجد 1224 هجرية، كما كتب هذا التاريخ مقرونا باسمى المنشئين حسن باشا طاهر وعابدين بك طاهر على الباب الخارجى. والمسجد من الداخل مستطيل الشكل، أرضه مفروشة بالرخام الملون وسقفه منقوش بزخارف ملونة، وهو محمول على ستة أعمدة رخامية وبوسطه منور، ويحلى حوائطه من أعلى شبابيك من الجص المفرغ المملوء بالزجاج الملون. وهذا المسجد وإن كان قد بنى فى عصر ساد فيه الطراز العثمانى إلا أنه غلب على بعض أجزائه الطابع المملوكى، ونجد ذلك واضحا فى منارته التى اقتبست الكثير من عناصرها من الطراز المملوكى


2- مسجد محمد علي بالقلعة



و شرع محمد علي في إنشاء هذا المسجد في سنة (1246 هـ - 1830 م) و استمر العمل سائر فيه بلا إنقطاع حتي توفي محمد علي في سنة (1265 هـ - 1848) فدفن في المقبرة التي أعدها لنفسه بداخل هذا المسجد ثم أمر عباس باشا بإتمامه .
و يمتاز مسجد محمد علي بتأثير الفن البيزنطي علي تصميمه و يتكون رواق الصلاة فيه من منطقة مربعة تعلوها قبة محمولة علي أربعة مثلثات كروية و يحيط بها من أربعة جهات أربعة أنصاف قباب، و توجد في الأركان مناطق مربعة صغيرة تعلوها قباب أيضاً و يري تأثير تصميم كنيسة "آيا صوفيا" علي تخطيط المسجد، و يعلو ركني الحائط المقابل لحائط القبلة مئذنتان رفيعتان من الطراز التركي، 



و يتقدم رواق الصلاة صحن يتوسطه ميضاء و محاط من جهاته الأربعة بصفوف من العقود يفصلها عن الحائط ممر به مناطق مربعة تعلوها قباب منخفضة و يفصلها عن بعضها عقود نصف دائرية و يتوسط الصحن الميضاة و هي تشبه مثيلاتها في المساجد التركية.و قد أهدي الملك "لويس فيليب" للمسجد ساعة تذكارية موجودة في منتصف البائكة الشمالية الغربية المطلة علي الصحن الواقعة علي محور المسجد.
ويكسو جدرانه من الداخل والأكتاف الأربعة بارتفاع 11.30 متر كسوة من المرمر تعلوها نقوش ملونة، ويحلى القباب وأنصاف القبة زخارف بارزة منقوشة ومذهبة. وفى الجهة الغربية من المسجد تقوم دكة المبلغ وهى محولة على أعمدة وعقود من المرمر، واتخذ درابزينها ودرابزينات ممرات القباب من البرنز المشغول. وفى الركن الغربى القبلى منه يقع قبر محمد على الكبير تعلوه تركيبة رخامية مدقوق بها زخارف وكتابات جميلة، ويحيط به مقصورة من البرنز المشغول بشكل بديع، أمر بعملها عباس باشا الأول. 



والمنبر الأصلى للمسجد هو المنبر الكبير المصنوع من الخشب المحلى بزخارف مذهبة، أما المنبر المرمرى الصغير الواقع إلى يسار المحراب، فقد أمر بعمله الملك فاروق فى سنة 1358 هجرية = 1939م. 



ويضاء المسجد بالثريات البلورية الجميلة تحيط بها مشكاوات زجاجية نسقت بأشكال بديعة. ويقوم على طرفى الجنب الغربى للمسجد منارتان رشيقتان أسطوانيتا الشكل بنيتا أيضا على طراز المآذن التركية، وارتفاع كل منهما 82 مترا من الأرض. وللمسجد ثلاثة أبواب أحدها فى منتصف الجنب البحرى، والثانى فى مقابله فى منتصف الجنب القبلى، والثالث فى منتصف الجنب الغربى، ويؤدى إلى صحن متسع مساحته 53 فى 53 مترا يغلف جدرانه كسوة من المرمر، ويحيط به أربعة أروقة عقودها وأعمدتها من المرمر أيضا، 



وبوسطه مكان الوضوء وهو عبارة عن قبة محمولة على ثمانية أعمدة لها رفرف محلى بزخارف بارزة مذهبة، كما أن باطن القبة محلى بنقوش ملونة ومذهبة تمثل مناظر طبيعية، والقبة مكسوة كقباب المسجد بألواح من الرصاص وبأسفلها صهريج المياه وهو مثمن تغطيه قبة صنعت جميعها من المرمر المدقوق بزخارف بارزة. ويقوم أعلى منتصف الرواق الغربى للصحن برج من النحاس المزخرف بداخله ساعة دقاقة أهداها ملك فرنسا لويس فليب إلى المغفور له محمد على سنة 1845م. وللصحن بابان أحدهما فى الجنب البحرى منه، والثانى يقابله فى الجنب القبلى. ويكسو الجزء الأسفل من وجهاته مرمر بارتفاع يقرب من ارتفاع الكسوة الداخلية، ويقوم أمام وجهتيه البحرية والقبلية رواقان اتخذت عقودهما وأعمدتها من المرمر أيضاً.


3-  مسجد سليمان أغا السلحدار 1253-1255 هجرية = 1837-1839م

يقع هذا المسجد بشارع المعز لدين الله على يسار السائر به إلى باب الفتوح، أنشأه الأمير سليمان أغا السلحدار فى عهد محمد على باشا الكبير، شرع فى إنشائه سنة 1253 هجرية = 1837م وأتمه فى سنة 1255 هجرية = 1839م وهو مبنى على الطراز العثمانى البحت وملحق به مدرسة وسبيل. والوجهة الرئيسة المشرفة على شارع المعز لدين الله تشتمل على وجهات المسجد والمدرسة والسبيل،



ويتوصل بها عند نهايتها القبلية بوابة مقامة على مدخل حارة برجوان، وجميعها مبنية بالحجر وتنتهى من أعلى برفرف خشبى محلى بزخارف بارزة. ويكسو وجهة السبيل رخام أبيض مدقوق به زخارف وكتابات، ولنوافذه شبابيك من البرونز المصبوب بزخارف مفرغة، والمنارة كسائر المنارات العثمانية أسطوانية الشكل ولها دورة واحدة وتنتهى بمسلة مخروطية. ويؤدى المدخل إلى طرقة يصعد الإنسان منها ببضع درجات إلى الصحن مسقوف بوسطه شخشيخة تكتنفه أربعة أروقة عقودها محمولة على أعمدة رخامية، وبوسط الجنب الشرقى منه باب يؤدى إلى المسجد، وهو عبارة عن حيز مربع محمول سقفه على صفين من العقود يتكون كل منهما من ثلاثة عقود محمولة على عمودين من الرخام، وبصدر حائط القبلة محراب من الرخام الأبيض إلى جواره منبر خشبى بسيط وعلى امتداد الحائط المقابل لحائط القبلة تقوم دكة المبلغ وتتألف من شرفة خشبية.


و ظهر في هذا العصر مجموعة من الأسبلة والقصور كقصر الجوهرة بالقلعة و قصر محمد علي بشبرا، نستعرض منها:


قصر محمد علي بشبرا

وهو عبارة عن مساحة مستطيلة ابعادها 76.5 متر × 88.5 متر ويتكون من طابق واحد ويفتح باواسط اضلاعه اربعة ابواب محورية يتقدم كل باب سقيفة ويشغل كل ركن من البناء حجرة تبرز من الواجهة كأنها برج ويتوسط البناء حوض تتوسطه نافورة تنخفض عن أرضية البناء .
واشرف علي الإنشاء مشيد عمائره ذو الفقار كتخدا.. وجاءت عمارة القصر علي نمط جديد لم تعرفه مصر من قبل، وساعدت المساحة الشاسعة للموقع الجديد علي اختيار طراز معماري من تركيا، 



هو طراز قصور الحدائق والذي شاع في تركيا علي شواطئ البوسفور والدردنيل وبحر مرمرة.. ويعتمد هذا التصميم في جوهره علي الحديقة الشاسعة المحاطة بسور ضخم تتخلله أبواب قليلة العدد، وتتناثر في هذه الحديقة عدة مبان، كل منها يحمل صفات معمارية خاصة.
كان أول منشآت هذا القصر هو سراي الإقامة وكان موضعها وسط طريق الكورنيش الحالي وكان ملحقا بها عدة مبان خشبية لموظفي دواوين القصر والحراسة، إضافة إلي مرسي للمراكب علي النيل،.. وفي عام 1821 أضيفت إلي حديقة القصر 'سراي الفسقية' التي مازالت باقية حتي الآن، و تتكون سراي الفسقية من مبني مستطيل‏(76‏ مترا ونصف المتر في‏88‏ مترا ونصف المتر‏).‏ أما التصميم الداخلي للسراي ففريد من نوعه‏,‏ حيث يعتمد علي كتلة محورية عبارة عن حوض ماء كبير‏(61‏ مترا في‏45‏ مترا ونصف المتر‏),‏ وبعمق‏2,5‏ متر‏,‏ مبطن بالرخام المرمر الأبيض‏,‏ ويتوسط الحوض نافورة كبيرة محمولة علي تماثيل لتماسيح ضخمة ينبثق الماء من أفواهها‏,‏ وفي أركان الحوض أربع نافورات ركنية‏,‏ ويلتف حول حوض الفسقية رواق يطل علي الحوض ببواكي من أعمدة رخامية يبلغ عددها مائة عمود‏,‏وبعد ذلك بعدة سنوات أضيفت إلي حديقة القصر 'سراي الجبلاية'الباقية هي الاخري حتي الآن.



ومن الأشياء الجميلة التي كان ينفرد بها قصر محمد علي شبرا انه شهد إدخال أول نظم الإضاءة الحديثة، فقد عرفت انجلترا هذا النظام سنة 1820 علي يد م. جالوي فأمر محمد علي باستدعائه لعمل التجهيزات الخاصة بذلك في قصره وكان ذلك يعد نقلة نوعية هائلة. 
وقد تفرد القصر في جمعه بين الأسلوب الأوروبي في الزخارف وبين روح تخطيط العمارة الإسلامية.. فالقصر بني بروح بناء المسجد.. فلدينا 4 ظلات تحيط بفسقية ضخمة وكأنها باحة مسجد. 
أما رسوم وزخارف القصر فنفذت بأسلوب الرسوم الايطالية والفرنسية في القرن التاسع عشر ، حيث استعان محمد علي بفنانين من الفرنسيين والايطاليين واليونانيين والأرمن لزخرفة قصره



و من الروائع التي يضمها القصر لوحات أثرية مرسومة تخص محمد علي باشا وأفراد أسرته. 
ومن الروائع التي تستحق الذكر برج الساقية الذي تتمثل معجزته وروعته في ان المهندس الذي انشأه كان يهدف الي تحقيق عدة اشياء.. فقد بناها علي ارتفاع كبير ليحقق بفارق المنسوب قوة اندفاع للمياه بما يكفي لتشغيل نافورة الفسقية، اضف الي ذلك انه كان يتم سحب مياه النيل عبر نفق ليصب بعد مروره في الساقية في 4 أحواض يتم تنقية المياه خلالها قبل مرورها في حوض الفسقية نقية لتخرج مرة اخري عبر قنوات للري


4- مسجد السيدة زينب 1302 هجرية = 1884/ 85م.

ومسجد السيدة زينب الذى تشرف وجهته الرئيسة الآن على الميدان المسمى باسمها تناولته يد الإصلاح والتعمير فى أوقات مختلفة، ففى العصر العثمانى قام على باشا الوزير والى مصر من قبل السلطان سليمان بعمارة فيه فى سنة 956 هجرية = 1549م كما قام عبد الرحمن كتخدا فى سنة 1174 هجرية = 1761م بإعادة بنائه، وفى سنة 1212 هجرية = 1798م ظهر خلل بالمسجد فقام عثمان بك المرادى بهدمه وشرع فى بنائه وارتفع بجدرانه وأقام أعمدته ولم يتم البناء نظرا لدخول الفرنسيين مصر، وبعد خروجهم منها استؤنف العمل إلا أنه لم يتم فأكمله محمد على الكبير رأس الأسرة الملكية، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ أصبح مسجد السيدة زينب محل عناية أعضاء هذه الأسرة وموضع رعايتها فقد شرع عباس باشا الأول فى إصلاحه ولكن الموت عاجله فقام محمد سعيد باشا فى سنة 1276 هجرية = 1859/ 60م بإتمام ما بدأه سلفه و المسجد القائم الآن أمر بإنشائه الخديوي توفيق وتم بناؤه سنة 1302 هجرية = 1884/ 85م وفى عهد الملك الفاروق تم توسيع المسجد من الجهة القبلية وافتتح هذه التوسعة بصلاة الجمعة فى 19 من ذى الحجة سنة 1360 هجرية = 1942م. 



والوجهة الرئيسة للمسجد تشرف على ميدان السيدة زينب وبها ثلاثة مداخل تؤدى إلى داخل المسجد مباشرة. وترتد الوجهة عند طرفها الغربى وفى هذا الارتداد باب آخر مخصص للسيدات يؤدى إلى الضريح وتقوم المئذنة على يسار هذا الباب. ويحيط بالركن الغربى البحرى سور من الحديد ويقع به قبتان صغيرتان ملتصقتان محمولتان على ستة أعمدة رخامية بواسطة سبعة عقود. وتقع الوجهة الغربية على شارع السد وبها مدخل على يساره من أعلى ساعة كبيرة وللمسجد وجهتان أخريان إحداهما على شارع العتريس والأخرى على شارع باب الميضة. وأنشئت وجهات المسجد ومنارته وقبة الضريح على الطراز المملوكى وهى حافلة بالزخارف العربية والمقرنصات والكتابات. والمسجد من الداخل مسقوف جميعه، حمل سقفه المنقوش بزخارف عربية على عقود مرتكزة على أعمدة من الرخام الأبيض ويعلو الجزء الواقع أمام المحراب شخشيخة.



كما يعلو الجزء الأوسط من المسجد قبل التوسيع شخشيخة بها شبابيك زجاجية بوسطها قبة صغيرة فتح بدائرها شبابيك من الجص المفرغ المحلى بالزجاج الملون. ويقع الضريح بالجهة الغربية من المسجد وبه قبر السيدة زينب رضى الله عنها تحيط به مقصورة من النحاس تعلوها قبة صغيرة من الخشب. ويعلو الضريح قبة مرتفعة ترتكز فى منطقة الانتقال من المربع إلى الاستدارة على أربعة أركان من المقرنص المتعدد الحطات ويحيط برقبتها شبابيك جصية مفرغة محلاه بالزجاج الملون. وقد عملت التوسعة من الداخل على نظام باقى المسجد وهى تشتمل على صفين من العقود المحمولة على أعمدة رخامية تحمل سقفا من الخشب المنقوش بزخارف عربية وبوسطه شخشيخة مرتفعة عنه بها شبابيك للإضاءة. وقد بنيت وجهات هذه التوسعة بالحجر على طراز وجهات المسجد الأخرى.


5- مسجد السيدة نفيسة 1314 هجرية = 1897م.



ويقال إن أول من بنى على قبرها هو عبيد الله بن السرى بن الحكم أمير مصر. وفى سنة 482 هجرية = 1089م أمر الخليفة الفاطمى المستنصر بالله بتجديد الضريح كما أمر الخليفة الحافظ لدين الله فى سنة 532 هجرية = 1138م بتجديد القبة. وفى سنة 714 هجرية = 1314/ 15م أمر الناصر محمد بن قلاون بإنشاء مسجد بجوار المشهد وفى سنة 1173 هجرية = 1760م جدد الضريح والمسجد الأمير عبد الرحمن كتخدا. ولما أتلف الحريق قسما كبيرا من المسجد فى سنة 1310 هجرية = 1892/ 93م أمر الخديو عباس باشا الثانى بإعادة بنائه هو والضريح وتم ذلك فى سنة 1314 هجرية = 1897م وهو المسجد القائم الآن بالحى المعروف باسمها. 



و واجهة المسجد الرئيسة يتوسطها المدخل وهو بارز عن سمتها ومرتفع عنها تغطيه طاقية مقرنصة وتقوم أعلاه منارة رشيقة بنيت مع الوجهة على الطراز المملوكى، ويؤدى هذا المدخل إلى دركاة يصل الإنسان منها إلى داخل المسجد وهو عبارة عن حيز مربع تقريبا مسقوف بسقف خشبى منقوش بزخارف عربية جميلة ويعلو منتصف البائكة الثانية منه شخشيخة مرتفعة، وهذا السقف محمول على ثلاثة صفوف من العقود المرتكزة على أعمدة رخامية مثمنة القطاع. ويتوسط جدار القبلة محراب مكسو بالقاشانى الملون البديع وفى طرف هذا الجدار وعلى يمين المحراب باب يؤدى إلى ردهة مسقوفة بوسط سقفها شخشيخة حليت بنقوش عربية ومن هذه الردهة يصل الإنسان إلى الضريح بواسطة فتحة معقودة وبوسطه مقصورة نحاسية أقيمت فوق قبر السيدة نفيسة، ويعلو الضريح قبة ترتكز فى منطقة الانتقال من المربع إلى الاستدارة على أربعة أركان من المقرنص المتعدد الحطات. 


6- مسجد الرفاعي بميدان صلاح الدين (1869 م – 1912 م)

أنشأت هذا المسجد السيدة خوشيار هانم والدة الخديوي اسماعيل ليكون مسجداً كبيراً و مدفناً لها و لأفراد اسرتها.و قد دفنت فيه عقب وفاتها كما دفت فيه أيضاً كثير من أفراد أسرتها من الرجال و النساء و منهم الخديوي اسماعيل و السلطان حسسن كامل و الملك فؤاد.و يقع هذا المسجد في مواجهة مدرسة السلطان حسن بميدان صلاح الدين بالقلعة.



و قد نجح مهند س المسجد في الربط بينه و بين مدرسة السلطان حسن بجعلهما وحدة معمارية فيها توازن و إنسجام بالنسبة للضخامة و الإرتفاع.و واجهات المسجد شاهقة مرتفعة تحليها صفف عقودها محمولة على أعمدة وتتوجها شرفات مورقة وبهذه الصفف من أسفل شبابيك من النحاس الجميل التصميم تعلوها شبابيك من الجص المفرغ. 



وقد روعى فى تصميم الوجهات التماثل التام على عكس المساجد المملوكية التى كان أغلبها يبنى بدون أن يقيم مهندسوها وزنا للتماثل بين أجزاء وجهاتها. ولهذا المسجد ثلاثة مداخل أحدها الواقع فى منتصف الوجهة الغربية - الباب الملكى- وهو مدخل مرتفع تكتنفه أعمدة وتغطية قبة ذات مقرنصات جميلة ويكسو جوانبه وأعتابه رخام مختلف الألوان. والمدخلان الآخران يقعان فى الوجهة القبلية ويكتنفها برجان أقيم عليهما مئذنتان بنيتا على طراز المآذن المملوكية. وقد بنى هذا المسجد على رقعة مستطيلة من الأرض خصص الجزء الأوسط منها تقريبا للصلاة وخصص باقى المساحة للمداخل والمدافن وملحقاتها. والقسم المخصص للصلاة عبارة عن مربع تغطيه قبة ذات مقرنصات جميلة محمولة على أربعة عقود مرتكزة على أربعة أكتاف بأركان كل منها أربعة أعمدة رخامية تيجانها منقوشة ومذهبة، ويحيط بهذه القبة ويغطى باقى مسطح المسجد أسقف خشبية حليت بنقوش مذهبة جميلة كما حليت بواطن العقود بزخارف منوعة. وكسيت الحوائط والأكتاف بالألبستر والرخام المختلف الألوان المحلى بزخارف عربية بديعة، وبوسط الجدار الشرقى محراب كبير كسى بالرخام الملون الدقيق، وإلى جانبه منبر خشبى دقيق الصنع طعمت حشواته بالسن والأبنوس، ونقشت مقرنصات بابه وخوذته بالنقوش المذهبة. ويضاء المسجد بالثريات المصنوعة من النحاس المفرغ بزخارف جميلة وبالمشكاوات الزجاجية المشغولة بالمينا والتى صنعت خصيصا له. وعلى العموم فهذا المسجد من الداخل يعتبر من أغنى المساجد زخرفة ونقشا فقد عُنى مهندسه بتجميله وزخرفته عناية فائقة . 


7- مسجد الفتح 1338 هجرية = 1920م

يقع هذا المسجد فى الشارع الخلفى لقصر عابدين  متداخلا فى حدود حديقة القصر، وكان يعرف بمسجد عابدين نسبة إلى منشئه أمير اللواء السلطان عابدين بك الذى أنشأه سنة 1141 هجرية = 1728/ 29م. 



ولم يبق من هذا المسجد غير منارته ومدخله المشرف على شارع جامع عابدين، أما باقى المسجد فقد أمر الملك فؤاد فى أوائل سنة 1336 هجرية = أوائل سنة 1918م بتجديده تجديدا شاملا مع الاحتفاظ بمنارته القديمة ومدخله الأصيل، وللمسجد مدخلان أحدهما المدخل السابق الذكر والآخر المدخل الملوكى الذى يتصل به من حديقة القصر العامر، ويقوم أمامه رواق ترتكز عقوده على عمد رخامية يؤدى إلى طريق تصله من أقرب طريق للمسجد، وهى طريق مسقوفة تعلوها قباب صغيرة. ويشغل المسجد من الداخل حيزا مربعا طول ضلعه 17 مترا تقريبا تغطيه قبة كبيرة تتوسطه، وهى محمولة على أربعة عقود ترتكز على أربعة عمد من الجرانيت الأحمر وقد حليت تيجانها بالنقوش المذهبة، وتغطى أركان المربع أربع قباب صغيرة أخرى. وقد تجلت العناية بزخرفة القباب والأسقف وبدا أثرها الرائع فى نقوشها المموهة بالذهب وقد شهد كل من رآها بأنها طرفة من بدائع الفن الزخرفى، ويحيط برقبة القبة الكبيرة طراز مكتوب بالخط الجميل وفيه آية من آيات القرآن الكريم يليها اسم الملك فؤاد وتاريخ الفراغ من البناء سنة 1338 هجرية. وتكسو جدار المسجد من الداخل وزرة من الرخام الملون ويتوسطها جدار القبلة محراب مكسو بالرخام الملون أيضا، ويقوم إلى جواره منبر رخامى جميل، وقد فرشت أرض المسجد بالرخام الملون بأشكال هندسية بديعة. أما إضاءة المسجد فقد نسقت تنسيقا رائعا إذ تنبعث من خلال ثريا كبيرة من النحاس المفرغ ذات أشكال زخرفية غاية فى الأناقة، وهى معلقة بسلاسل نحاسية مدلاة من القبة الكبيرة وثريات أخرى صغيرة بديعة الشكل مدلاة أسفل العقود.


8- جامع دومقسيس برشيد 1116 هجرية = 1704م

أنشأ هذا المسجد صالح أغا دومقسيس فى سنة 1116 هجرية = 1704م ويقع فى وسط مدينة رشيد وهو من المساجد المعلقة أى المشيدة مرتفعة عن منسوب الطريق ويصعد إليه ببضع درجات، ويشغل الدور الأرضى حواصل ودكاكين يعلوها المسجد مما يجعله منفردا بتلك الميزة عن بقية مساجد هذه المدينة. وهو مبنى على رقعة مستطيلة، ويوجد على امتداد جدار الجنب البحرى منه شرفة خشبية مسقوفة محمولة على كوابيل ترتكز بأطرافها على أعمدة حجرية وتنثنى هذه الشرفة إلى أن تتصل بدرج السلم الموصل للمدخل الرئيس. والمسجد مسقوف بسقف خشبى بسيط محمول على صفين من العقود المرتكزة على أعمدة رخامية.



وأهم ما يتميز به هذا المسجد محرابه المكسو بترابيع من القاشانى المزخرف الجميل، ووزرة جدار القبلة المكونة من ترابيع من الرخام الأبيض عليها كتابات مختلفة الخطوط، وترابيع أخرى من القاشانى المزخرف. وإلى جوار المحراب منبر خشبى دقيق الصنع، وتقع المنارة فى منتصف الوجهة البحرية، وهى مثمنة حتى دورة المؤذن، تحليها زخارف وتقاسيم جصية تتخللها ترابيع من القاشانى الملون. وتتكون دورة المؤذن هذه من مقرنصات متعددة الحطات، ويبرز منها عمود أسطوانى محلى سطحه بقنوات رأسية وينتهى من أعلى بالخوذة، وهذا الطراز من المنارات هو الشائع فى كل من رشيد ودمياط وفى مدن الوجه البحرى.


9- جامع العباسى برشيد 1224 هجرية = 1809م

أنشأ هذا المسجد محمد بك الطبوزاده فى سنة 1224 هجرية = 1809م وهو يقع فى الطرف الجنوبى لمدينة رشيد بالقرب من شاطئ النيل، وسمى بالعباسى نسبة إلى السيد محمد العباسى المدفون به، وهو مبنى بالطوب الرشيدى المنجور وهو طوب صغير الحجم كانت تبنى به المساجد والبيوت القديمة، 



وكان يبنى فى الوجهات على شكل مداميك أفقية مكحولة تتخللها لحاماتها ميد خشبية، كما كان يبنى على هيئة أشكال هندسية تحلى مداخل المساجد والبيوت. ويبرز مدخل هذا المسجد قليلا عن وجهة الضريح، ويتكون من عقد ثلاثى مسدود بالطوب ومفتوح به ثلاث فتحات معقودة مرتكزة أكتافها على عتب خشبى يتدلى منها أسفل العتب جسمان أسطوانيان. وداخل صفة المدخل يوجد الباب الذى يؤدى إلى المسجد يعلوه شباك صغير من الخرط الدقيق. ويعتبر هذا المدخل بشكله هذا نموذجا لمداخل مساجد الأقاليم المشيدة بين القرن الحادى عشر والثالث عشر الهجرى - السابع عشر والتاسع عشر الميلادى. وتقع القبة التى تغطى الضريح على يمين المدخل يتمثل فيها طراز القباب المنشأة بالأقاليم فى هذه الحقبة من الزمن. أما المنارة فهى كغيرها من منارات مساجد رشيد وغيرها من الأقاليم مثمنة وذات دورة واحدة يبرز منها عمود أسطوانى ينتهى بالخوذة. وعلى يمين الداخل إلى المسجد يقع مدخل الضريح وهو كمدخل المسجد إلا أنه يمتاز بزخارف الجميلة المعمولة من الطوب والتى تحلى الجزء العلوى منه وبالقاشانى المزخرف الذى كان يكسو جوانبه من أسفل. وللضريح باب خشبى ذو لفتين مقسمتين على هيئة أشكال هندسية طعمت حشواتها بالصدف والسن وكتب عليها اسم صانعه، ويعلوه شباك صغير من الخرط الدقيق الصنع، كما يوجد على جانبيه شباكان آخران من الخرط بتقاسيم جميلة، وتسود البساطة المسجد من الداخل، وهو يشتمل على صفين من العقود المرتكزة على أعمدة رخامية تحمل السقف الذى لا تزال عليه بعض آثار نقوش ملونة.


10- مسجد أبى العباس المرسى بالإسكندرية 1362 هجرية = 1943م

أبو العباس المرسى هو أحمد بن عمر الأنصارى المرسى- نسبة إلى مرسيه من بلاد الأندلس- ويكنى أبا العباس،يقوم المسجد الحالى على رقعة من الأرض كان يشغل جزءا منها مسجد صغير أنشىء فى حياة أبى العباس وفى سنة 1189 هجرية = 1775م زار ضريح أبى العباس أحد سراة المغاربة فى طريقه إلى الحج فشاهد تصدع البناء وضيق المسجد، فعمل على إصلاح رقعته من ناحية القبلة ومن جهة المقصورة. وبقى المزار موضع العناية والمسجد موضع الرعاية حتى كان عهد الملك فؤاد الأول ، فكان فيما قصد إليه من إبراز مدينة الإسكندرية فى مظهر يتناسب مع عظمتها فى ماضيها وحاضرها، تنفيذ مشروع لميدان فسيح الجنبات سعته 43200 متر مربع يسمى ميدان المسجد. وهذا المسجد الكبير والخمسة المساجد المحيطة به وأهمها مسجد البوصيرى وياقوت العرشى تنظم هذا الميدان. وقد وضع تصميم المسجد بحيث يكون مثمنا منتظما من الداخل، طول كل ضلع من أضلاعه 22 مترا وتقع القبة والمئذنة بالضلع القبلى، 



وله بابان رئيسان، يقع البحرى منهما على الميدان وقبالته الشارع المعتمد إنشاؤه من هذا الميدان إلى قصر رأس التين العامر، ويقع الشرقى منهما على الميدان أيضا وتقع مرافق المسجد فى الضلع الغربى ولها باب خاص على الميدان. وخصصت الأضلاع الأربعة الباقية من الشكل المثمن لتكون بجانبها أضرحة أربعة، أحدها ضريح العارف بالله أبى العباس، والثلاثة الأخرى لتلاميذه وأتباعه الذين عرفت مقابرهم فى هذه البقعة، ويبلغ ارتفاع حوائط المسجد 23 مترا وارتفاع منارته عن سطح الأرض 73 مترا. وقد جعلت أعمدة المسجد ستة عشر عمودا من حجر الجرانيت المستورد من محاجر بالينو بإيطاليا، ويتكون كل عمود من قطعة واحدة مع قاعدته وتاجه، وهو على شكل مثمن قطره 85 سم وارتفاعه 8.60 متر ويبلغ ارتفاع سقف المسجد من الداخل 17.20 متر، وتتوسطه شخشيحة ترتفع 24 مترا عن مستوى أرض المسجد، ويحيط بالشخشيخة أربع قباب موضوعة فوق الأضرحة الأربعة التى بجوانب المسجد، ويبلغ قطر كل قبة خمسة أمتار، ولها سقفان أحدهما داخلى مرتفع عن أرض المسجد بمقدار 22 مترا ويعلوه الثانى بارتفاع 11 مترا وقطر دائرته 7.5 متر، وحوائط المسجد من الخارج مكسوة بالأحجار الصناعية، وسلالم المدخل من الجرانيت المصرى، أما أرضيات المسجد فمن الرخام الأبيض والجزء السفلى من الحوائط من الداخل مغطى بالموزايكو بارتفاع 5.60 متر، أما الجزء العلوى منها فمكسو بالحجر الصناعى، وقد نقشت الأسقف بزخارف عربية، كما صنعت أبوب المسجد ومنبره ونوافذه من أخشاب التك والليمون والجوز بتعاشيق وحليات دقيقة الصنع. 


11- مسجد الفولى بالمنيا 1365 هجرية = 1946م.

ويقع المسجد فى مكان ممتاز على شاطئ النيل وتجاوره حديقة عامة كبيرة. وهو بوضعه الجديد يحاذى النيل ويتجه من الشمال إلى الجنوب بشكل مستطيل بأبعاد 61 فى 18 مترا. ويبلغ ارتفاع جدرانه من الخارج 12 مترا ومن الداخل 9.20متر، ومنارته بالهلال ارتفاعها 38 مترا، كما ترتفع أرضه عن الشوارع المحيطة به 1.50 متر. وحوائط المسجد جميعها مبنية بالطوب الأحمر ومكسوة من الخارج بالحجر الصناعى، وأسقفه من الخرسانة المسلحة، وسلالم المدخل وأرضيه من الموزايكو، والقبلة والجزء الأسفل من الحوائط الداخلية بارتفاع 1.20 متر مغطاة بالموزايكو المزخرف بحليات عربية، ونقشت الأسقف بزخارف عربية دقيقة بألوان متعددة، وأعمدته من الخرسانة المسلحة المغلفة بالموزايكو. 



والأبواب الرئيسة للمسجد والضريح صنعت من الخشب على الطراز العربى بحشوات بسيطة من وجه ومكسوة بزخارف عربية دقيقة من النحاس من الوجه الآخر، والشبابيك من الخشب المخروط المعروف بالخرط الصهريجى، وبالضريح شبابيك من الجص المفرغ المحلى بالزجاج الملون، أما المنبر وكرسى السورة فمصنوعان من خشب نقى معشق بحشوات من خشب الزان ومجمعة بحليات وأشكال هندسية. وتبدأ المنارة من سطح الأرض مربعة الشكل إلى دورة المؤذن، ثم تتشكل بمربع آخر بارتفاع ينتهى بمظلة خشبية مغطاة بالقرميد الأحمر، ثم بشطف ينتهى إلى أعمدة حاملة للخوذة المركب بوسطها الهلال. و المدخل الرئيس عبارة عن بهو مستطيل تتكون وجهته من ثلاثة عقود محمولة على عمودين وتنتهى بمظلة مغطاة بالقرميد الأحمر، ويقع باب المسجد أمام منتصف العقد الأوسط، أما العقدان الجانبيان فيتوسطهما شباكان من الخرط الصهريجى، ولهذا المدخل درج من الموزايكو عرضه بكامل فتحات العقود. والمسجد من الداخل مربع الشكل بوسطه أربعة أكتاف مشعبة بينها أربعة عقود يرتكز كل منها على زوجين من الأعمدة لكل منها قاعدة وتاج على الطراز العربى، ويربط هذه الأكتاف بحوائط المسجد كمرات تنتهى بكوابيل على شكل مروحة. ويبرز عن الضلع الشرقى القبلى للمسجد إيوان خاص بالقبلة على جانبيه بابان يؤديان إلى مكان الوضوء ودورة المياه، وبالحائط المواجه للقبلة ثلاث أبواب الأوسط منها يفتح إلى صحن مكشوف على جانبيه رواقان عقودهما محمولة على أعمدة، وفى نهاية الصحن من الجهة الأخرى يقع ضريح الشيخ الفولى.
الف شكر لكل من شارك في هذه الموسوعة بالتعليق او المرور  :f2: 
دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## حمادو

*العزيزة بوكى
موسوعة أكثر من رائعة
أستمتعت بكل ما فيها من معلومات

ومن الممكن أن تكون كتيب صغير كدليل للسائح
يفيده فى معرفة المناطق الأثرية الإسلامية فى مصر
وخصوصا القاهرة

فكرة رائعة
وسرد سهل وأكثر من رائع
وإفادة من كل الجوانب

بعد إذنك سوف أطبع الموسوعة لكى أستفيد منها
تحياتى اختى الكريمة


*

----------


## boukybouky

> *العزيزة بوكى
> موسوعة أكثر من رائعة
> أستمتعت بكل ما فيها من معلومات
> 
> ومن الممكن أن تكون كتيب صغير كدليل للسائح
> يفيده فى معرفة المناطق الأثرية الإسلامية فى مصر
> وخصوصا القاهرة
> 
> فكرة رائعة
> ...


لا تتصور يا حمادو مقدار سعادتي بكلامك هذا

يا سلام ده انا لي الشرف يا فندم بس كده اطبع براحتك

و لو مش مستعجل عليها اسمح لي اهديك نسخة منها مطبوعة

الف شكر لمتابعتك حلقات الموسوعة و تشجيعك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## loly_h

*اختــــــــى الرقيقه بــــــــوكى



بحقيقى موسوعة شيقه ومفيدة جدا

بالنسبه ليا فى مساجد اول مرة اسمع عنها


مسجد حسن باشا طاهر 

مسجد سليمان أغا السلحدار 

وغيرهم كمان



ربنا يبارك فيكى يابوكى

وشكرا على المعلومات الجميلة

اللى بتقدميهالنا.

واشوفك على خير دايما إن شاء الله...*

----------


## boukybouky

> *اختــــــــى الرقيقه بــــــــوكى
> 
> 
> 
> بحقيقى موسوعة شيقه ومفيدة جدا
> 
> بالنسبه ليا فى مساجد اول مرة اسمع عنها
> 
> مسجد حسن باشا طاهر 
> ...


لولي يا قمراية ازيك منوراني بجد  :: 

انا سعيدة اوي ان الموسوعة عجبتك و اضافت شئ و لو بسيط لك

عايزة اقولك انه توجد أعمال أخري في تلك العصور و لكن هذه تعتبر النماذج من كل حقبة

علي قدر ما استطاعت حاولت ان اجمع اكبر قدر وافي لكل عصر 

ربنا يكرمك يا لولي علي ذوقك الجميل و ردك الراقي

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## زهــــراء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

bouky bouky الغالية  :f:  ...

موضوع جميل جداً جداً جداً ..موسوعة غنية كاملة متكاملة بالفعل ..
فن العمارة _الاسلامية بالتحديد_ شيء مهم جداً ويدعو للفخر الحقيقة ,,له طابع مميز جداً يميزه عن انواعه الاخرى ..
جميل تسلسلك بالتحف المعمارية يابوكاية ,, أنا عجبني قصر محمد علي في شبرا شكله حلو جداً ..والانارة ساحرة بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة  :Girl (26): ..
ومسجد السيدة نفيسة والخضار حوله ماشاء الله شيء يفتح النفس  :Girl (6): 
سلمت يداكِ بوكاية على الموسوعة الغنية جداً ..
بارك الله فيكِ,, :Girl (25):

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> bouky bouky الغالية  ...
> 
> موضوع جميل جداً جداً جداً ..موسوعة غنية كاملة متكاملة بالفعل ..
> فن العمارة _الاسلامية بالتحديد_ شيء مهم جداً ويدعو للفخر الحقيقة ,,له طابع مميز جداً يميزه عن انواعه الاخرى ..
> جميل تسلسلك بالتحف المعمارية يابوكاية ,, أنا عجبني قصر محمد علي في شبرا شكله حلو جداً ..والانارة ساحرة بكل ماتعنيه الكلمة ..
> ومسجد السيدة نفيسة والخضار حوله ماشاء الله شيء يفتح النفس 
> سلمت يداكِ بوكاية على الموسوعة الغنية جداً ..
> بارك الله فيكِ,,


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا رب يخليكي يا زوزو تسلمي يا جميلة 

بالفعل هو فن له طابع خاص و تميز لا مثيل له 

هو تحفة بجد و نظام الإضاءة به اكثر من رائع

نورتِ يا قمراية

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="2 80"]الأستاذة الرائعة بوكى :
رائع للغاية ذلك البوكى ــه الدسم الذى تفضلت بنثره أمام عقولنا .. إننى من أشد المدلهين فى حب العمارة الإسلامية فى مصر .. و لقد وجدت فى مقالتك تلك ضالتى ، و مأ أصبو إليه من متعة عقلية ..
سأحتفظ يتلك الدراسة لأعود إليها دائما كلما شدنى الحنين إلى مصر الإسلامية و عمارتها ..
سلمت يداك و جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت ...

مصطفى سلام[/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الغالية boukybouky

بحق استمتعت جدا بهذه الموسوعة الرائعة وهذا الكم الوافي من المعلومات القيمة .....
سلمتِ وسلمت يداكِ علي المجهود الواضح والمتميز في هذه الموسوعة ....
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري دائما .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## boukybouky

> [frame="2 80"]الأستاذة الرائعة بوكى :
> رائع للغاية ذلك البوكى ــه الدسم الذى تفضلت بنثره أمام عقولنا .. إننى من أشد المدلهين فى حب العمارة الإسلامية فى مصر .. و لقد وجدت فى مقالتك تلك ضالتى ، و مأ أصبو إليه من متعة عقلية ..
> سأحتفظ يتلك الدراسة لأعود إليها دائما كلما شدنى الحنين إلى مصر الإسلامية و عمارتها ..
> سلمت يداك و جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت ...
> 
> مصطفى سلام[/frame]


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك حضرتك يا أستاذ/ مصطفي و منور الموضوع و الله 

الرائع تواجد حضرتك و مشاركتك بجد الموضوع زاد تألق بتواجدك



تسلم يا رب و انا بجد سعيدة جداً برأيك حضرتك ربنا يبارك فيك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *الغالية boukybouky
> 
> بحق استمتعت جدا بهذه الموسوعة الرائعة وهذا الكم الوافي من المعلومات القيمة .....
> سلمتِ وسلمت يداكِ علي المجهود الواضح والمتميز في هذه الموسوعة ....
> لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري دائما .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


ليلة عشق منورة يا قمراية 

ربنا ما يحرمني من تواجدك و من مشاركاتك الي بترفع من روحي المعنوية  :: 

تسلمي يا قمراية ربنا يكرمك يا رب



ربنا يجمعنا علي الخير دايما

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## قلب مصر

حقيقي يا ريهام مش قادرة اوصفلك مدى استمتاعي واستفادتي من جولات العمارة الاسلامية
وبجد عمارة العصر الحديث رائعة  جدا
بشكرك على كل مجهودك الجميل في الموسوعة 
وعلى الموضوعات والأماكن الرائعة اللي فيها أماكن معرفتهاش غير هنا معاكي
كل الشكر ليكي يا قمراية  :M (32):

----------


## سوما

الباشمهندسة\ بوكى بوكى..
موضوع متميز وشامل للمساجد كثيرة,,, تسلم أيدك  :hey: 
وفى أنتظار المزيد من الجمال والأسرار فى العمارة الإسلامية..  :2:

----------


## nefer

النجمة المتألقة فى سماء منتدى أبناء مصر

بووكى بووكى 

لا أجد ما أصف به روعة موضوعك الجميل

و لا أستطيع شكرك على المجهود الكبير الذى بذلتيه فى هذا الموضوع

لقد إستمتعت بالموضوع أيما إستمتاع

و أقل ما يوصف به موضوعك

موسوعة العمارة الإسلامية فى مصر

هو أنه موسوعة حقا

لكى منى خالص التحية و الإحترام على هذا الموضوع

و طمعتينا فى موضوع آخر بنفس الروعة

----------


## boukybouky

> حقيقي يا ريهام مش قادرة اوصفلك مدى استمتاعي واستفادتي من جولات العمارة الاسلامية
> وبجد عمارة العصر الحديث رائعة  جدا
> بشكرك على كل مجهودك الجميل في الموسوعة 
> وعلى الموضوعات والأماكن الرائعة اللي فيها أماكن معرفتهاش غير هنا معاكي
> كل الشكر ليكي يا قمراية


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ام يوسف تخيلي لما دخلت الموضوع علشان وصلني ان حد رد فيه قلت يا نهاري انا مش رديت عليكي  ::$: 
معلش يا جميلة  :f:  جت فيكي انت بقى 
انا كمان كنت مستمتعة بها جدااااااااا فوق ما تتخيلي بجد سلسلة المواضيع ديه كانت ليه هي اهم مواضيع عملتها 

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الباشمهندسة\ بوكى بوكى..
> موضوع متميز وشامل للمساجد كثيرة,,, تسلم أيدك 
> وفى أنتظار المزيد من الجمال والأسرار فى العمارة الإسلامية..


سوما ازيك يا قمراية 
الف شكر بداية على رفع الموضوع  :f: 
تسلمي يا سوما ربنا يكرمك و بجد سعيدة اوي ان الموضوع عجبك و احب اعرف رأيك في بقية الأجزاء
ان شاء الله يا جميلة بجد انا في بالي مجموعة تانية بس مش تتصوري بتاخد وقت قد ايه

نورتِ و دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> النجمة المتألقة فى سماء منتدى أبناء مصر
> بووكى بووكى 
> لا أجد ما أصف به روعة موضوعك الجميل
> و لا أستطيع شكرك على المجهود الكبير الذى بذلتيه فى هذا الموضوع
> لقد إستمتعت بالموضوع أيما إستمتاع
> و أقل ما يوصف به موضوعك
> موسوعة العمارة الإسلامية فى مصر
> هو أنه موسوعة حقا
> لكى منى خالص التحية و الإحترام على هذا الموضوع
> و طمعتينا فى موضوع آخر بنفس الروعة


يا رب يخليك nefer بجد ديه شهادة أعتز بها تسلم يا رب
أبناء مصر ملئ ما شاء الله بكم نجوم منوراه دايماً
و أنا مش تتصور مقدار سعادتي لما بجد ان حد استفاد و استمتع بالمجموعة ديه
لأن بجد زي ما كنت بقول لأم يوسف مجموعة مواضيع العمارة ديه احب ما كتبتب في المنتدى حقيقي
كان دايماً بجد كتير من حولي لا يعلمون الكثير عن آثار مصر الإسلامية ...
و من كتر ما حبيتها فكرت في المجموعة ديه كدليل بجد لمن يحب ان يتجول بداخلها و يتعرف على معالمها بشكل مبسط 
كل ما أتمناه اني بجد اكون قدرت اضيف شئ و لو بسيط 
الف شكر على تواجدك المميز و ذوقك 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------

